# Question about Norfolk and Western Cabooses



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

What Caboose class number or type of caboose did NW use during their steam era? (611, 1218 and 2156)

Thanks


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

SDIV Tim said:


> What Caboose class number or type of caboose did NW use during their steam era? (611, 1218 and 2156)
> 
> Thanks


Did you try the suggestions provided on the OGR Real Trains Forum, for this same question?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Hot Water said:


> Did you try the suggestions provided on the OGR Real Trains Forum, for this same question?


Gee, what a helpful response


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

time warp said:


> Gee, what a helpful response


I thought so. He posted the same question on at least two forums. All the information he needs is NOW posted on the OGR Real Trains Forum.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Hot Water said:


> I thought so. He posted the same question on at least two forums. All the information he needs is NOW posted on the OGR Real Trains Forum.


With all due respect, we're on this forum so MTF members can share in the discussion as well.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Time Warp

Hot Water, it is time to quit starting a fire for no reason and grow up. Some people on Both forums have different thought and Opinions.

My Pics will tell you that if you don't get it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I wanted to know also. Late steam seems to have been a caboose that looks like
a wide vision except the cupola is only body wide. I was going to get one of the blue cabooses, but they were after steam. Here is a discussion from model railroad and
is mainly HO, but you still might find something in it. They do mention classes of
cabooses.

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/165561.aspx


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a N&W caboose that I bet was pulled by steam.
I have a 1218 also and a 2200.

http://www.warrentoncaboose.org/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ater reading more, that warrenton caboose was not pulled by steam. It was built
in 1969 so not a steamer caboose. I tried.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Tim and Hot Water, I don't know either of you. Maybe you're jerks and maybe you're nice guys - I don't know. But we are all here because we enjoy sharing a relaxing hobby, and enjoy the resulting discussions and friendships. If there's something you need to straighten out, do it. Someplace else.
This isn't a boxing ring, so if this is the kind of CRAP that either one of you is planning on dragging in here, shut up and get out.
Otherwise, get on with life. We're all playing with trains around here for crying out loud.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*yeah*

Tw,You`all just hit a homerun:smilie_daumenpos:

I get sick of the bickering on here. This is to everyone:IF YOU CAN`T SAY ANYTHING NICE-DON`T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL:
:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4: 

The moderators should tell us how to act.

Be nice,people,life is short,Everett/sanepilot


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey, Everett. :appl:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I am a very nice person apparently Hot Water likes to pick on me more, he starts it by adding lighter fluid to the fire and everyone starts going at each other. I try to keep my composure.


----------

